# Florida HOPRA - Race 3 - St. Cloud, FL



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

Florida HOPRA Race 3 - St. Cloud, FL 

HOSTED BY
Leo Belleville

WHEN:
Saturday April 9, 2011

WHERE:
3306 Gator Bay Creek Blvd.
St. Cloud, FL 34772
407-498-0297
[email protected]

TRACK:
4' X 16' 4 Lane Tomy AFX
Trackmate lap counter & Digitrax power supply (18V / 15 amp)
Counterclockwise direction

CLASSES: 
Amateur SS
Pro SS
Amateur Mod (5.8 ohm)
Pro Compression Molded 

SCHEDULE:

SATURDAY SCHEDULE:
Open Practice 8:00 - 12:00
Registration, Tech, & Lunch 12:00 - 1:00
Super Stock Race 1:00 - 3:00
Modified / Compression Molded Race 3:00 -5:00

ENTRY FEE: 
$5.00 per Class

DRIVING Directions: Use Google or Yahoo for map.

Visit our website, at http://www.flhopra.com , for a copy of the rules.

Please support our series sponsors: Parma PSE. Walther/Life-Like, Landshark, Bodies by Bruce, and Host Bodies.


----------

